
US Soccer claims being a male player requires more skill - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/11/us/us-soccer-federation-court-document-trnd/index.html
======
zadkey
I don't think you can ever truly have equality with separate leagues.

Segregation is inherently unequal. We learned this in school with Brown v.
Board of Education.

~~~
zadkey
Or even more specifically to the article's point is equal pay

Ultimately my question is how do you quantify equal pay when the leagues have
entirely different pay structures?

Since these the leagues are on different contracts with different pay
structures, we are effectively comparing apples to oranges.

"Men's team players do not receive a salary from US Soccer, and they are paid
only when they are called up to play for the men's team, according to the
filing."

"US Soccer is required to "pay a $100,000 annual salary to a minimum number of
'WNT Contracted Players' each year" even if they do not play for the national
team."

It doesn't seem like it's possible to have equal pay with entirely different
pay structures.

If what was being advocated for was equal pay structures then I would
understand.

But if they are only advocating "equal pay" then we need to spend some time to
define what "equal pay" even looks like for people on entirely different pay
structures.

